
Show HN: Phone Captcha – block robocalls with an audio captcha - brendan-myers
https://github.com/brendan-myers/phone-captcha
======
brendan-myers
I'd been toying with this idea for a while, and finally found a weekend to
hack it out.

There still plenty more to do (make the captcha harder to parse, manual
whitisting, reporting, etc) but I thought it was a cool enough idea to share
even at an early stage.

------
taf2
We have a captcha built in CallTrackingMetrics. We also have an integration
with Nomorobo that allows you to block robocalls based on a both a huge
honeypot and reports from other users.

